# ESOL With a Masters Degree



## Marifa (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Expats! I am a first-gen Luso-American with dual citizenship (thanks, Dad!), who who is currently working on a teaching certification in the beautiful state of New York. I am seriously considering moving to Portugal to teach English as I think I've got a lot to offer future English-speakers. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a lot of info on job offers in this gorgeous country. Ideally, I'd like to teach at the university level and I am willing, and able, to work up to it. 

I am 32 years old with a wide background of experience and I speak Portuguese at an intermediate level as I did live there for about 6 months a few years ago and have taken several classes, so I can read and write a bit as well. I am poised and ready to try this again! Any and all help with job appointments or even leads and ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Marifa said:


> Hello Expats! I am a first-gen Luso-American with dual citizenship (thanks, Dad!), who who is currently working on a teaching certification in the beautiful state of New York. I am seriously considering moving to Portugal to teach English as I think I've got a lot to offer future English-speakers


You need to do your homework, would your teaching certification be recognized in Europe?
Pretty certain you would only find employment in the private sector, think you'll find more applicants than jobs, regardless of where you aim for, being fluent in Portuguese would be an advantage. 
Getting employment in the Portuguese Education system, I seriously think would be impossible, the proffesion is struggling with placements already here.


----------

